# Jokes Idea Animated Joke Bats Bat-A-Bing Bat-A-Boom



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I got these from Target (50% off post-Halloween!) a few years ago. It might give you some ideas at least on funny jokes for props that banter back-and-forth. I think Zombie-F did with skellies a long time ago


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I have the joking skeletons jokes sound file and the who is on first slab parody of Abbot and Costello Who's on first skit - very funny PM me and I can sent them to you


----------

